# Turning pedestal issues



## Plumbob (Mar 11, 2018)

I'm having trouble with my pedestals on my pots. I get it almost the diameter I want, my tool grabs and blows it up. I use carbide tools. I am thinking I used the square tip, but that had a small radius to it last year and didn't have this problem. Now I have the square one with no radius, and I believe it is grabbing. Sound like I am on to something? Hss doesn't grab near as bad, but I can't sharpen for the life of me.


----------



## DKMD (Mar 12, 2018)

I agree with what you said. Which way are you cutting when the fit hits the shan? Pushing toward the headstock or 90 degrees to that? If you are pushing in to a corner with the tool and get to a point where the front and side of a square cutter are fully engaged all at once, you’re bound to get catches.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## FLQuacker (Mar 20, 2018)

Not sure what chuck setup you have or your process...but do you drill the pedestal hole before or after you've built the pedestal?

I drill the hole after I complete the pedestal. Only issue I've ever had this way was with some brittle dry cedar.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## misfire (Mar 20, 2018)

Sounds like that could be you r problem. I use a skew to do mine. Easy way to sharpen is use your 6" sanding disc if you have one

Reactions: Like 1


----------

